# Flourite Black Sand Ammonia



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

This would be very unlikely. Flourite doesn't contain all the ferts that ADA Amazonia has. 

However, on a new tank, it's still going to cycle. So you may well see something.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

You aren't going to get an ammonia spike unless you have a source of ammonia. Flourite, unlike Aquasoil, is inert: it doesn't release anything into the water column. To cycle the tank as the previous poster said, you need to either dose pure ammonia for a fishless cycle (recommended) or add fish immediately and cycle the tank "fish in" (NOT recommended, doing so has the potential to severely damage your fishes' gills).

Again, it is not recommended to add fish to the tank immediately. If you use a product like Tetra SafeStart or one of the other few brands of *effective* "bottled bacteria" you can potentially cycle instantly but that doesn't always work. Planting *very* heavily is the same deal.

Note: I don't mean to be condescending if you know these things already, however the above comment concerned me and inspired me to make these points.


----------



## Doug Milligan (Aug 30, 2016)

geisterwald said:


> You aren't going to get an ammonia spike unless you have a source of ammonia. Flourite, unlike Aquasoil, is inert: it doesn't release anything into the water column. To cycle the tank as the previous poster said, you need to either dose pure ammonia for a fishless cycle (recommended) or add fish immediately and cycle the tank "fish in" (NOT recommended, doing so has the potential to severely damage your fishes' gills).
> 
> Again, it is not recommended to add fish to the tank immediately. If you use a product like Tetra SafeStart or one of the other few brands of *effective* "bottled bacteria" you can potentially cycle instantly but that doesn't always work. Planting *very* heavily is the same deal.
> 
> Note: I don't mean to be condescending if you know these things already, however the above comment concerned me and inspired me to make these points.


I appreciate your advice. I'm still learning... constantly. I currently have eco-complete in a 65 gal tank that's I set up about 4 months ago but I've learned that my cory would be much happier in a sand substrate. Additionally, I'm not very happy with the look and performance of the eco-complete so I'd like to replace it all.

Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Doug Milligan said:


> Will Flourite Black Sand give me an ammonia spike similar to ADA Amazonia?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





Doug Milligan said:


> I appreciate your advice. I'm still learning... constantly. I currently have eco-complete in a 65 gal tank that's I set up about 4 months ago but I've learned that my cory would be much happier in a sand substrate. Additionally, I'm not very happy with the look and performance of the eco-complete so I'd like to replace it all.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


So, if I'm looking at your OP right it looks like you want to replace Eco-complete with flourite black sand. If that's correct grinding up the Eco-complete will basically give you the same thing. It's not much of a change other than being a finer grain.


----------



## Doug Milligan (Aug 30, 2016)

Kubla said:


> So, if I'm looking at your OP right it looks like you want to replace Eco-complete with flourite black sand. If that's correct grinding up the Eco-complete will basically give you the same thing. It's not much of a change other than being a finer grain.


That is basically correct, as I said in my previous post, I've learned that Cory prefer a sandier substrate. So yes, I want finer grains. How would I go about grinding up the Eco-complete?

Thanks!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Doug Milligan said:


> I appreciate your advice. I'm still learning... constantly. I currently have eco-complete in a 65 gal tank that's I set up about 4 months ago but I've learned that my cory would be much happier in a sand substrate. Additionally, I'm not very happy with the look and performance of the eco-complete so I'd like to replace it all.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





Doug Milligan said:


> That is basically correct, as I said in my previous post, I've learned that Cory prefer a sandier substrate. So yes, I want finer grains. How would I go about grinding up the Eco-complete?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know how you would grind it. I was focused more on the, "I'm not happy with the performance or look of Eco-complete". I wanted you to be aware that the change wouldn't have little if any effect on either of these.


----------

